# Wanted to say Hi



## Paintedcalli (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello everyone!  I wanted to introduce myself and say Hi!  I'm new on here and have already enjoyed reading everyone's post!  I live in Ohio and am just a basic working on becoming a Medic.  
Anyways, just wanted to say Hi!
Dee


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 5, 2006)

Well Hello and Welcome. Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## CotWoman (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Dee!  Welcome!
What part of Ohio?  My boyfriends family lives in Youngstown...

Go Browns!!!!


----------



## Paintedcalli (Dec 7, 2006)

CotWoman said:


> Hey Dee!  Welcome!
> What part of Ohio?  My boyfriends family lives in Youngstown...
> 
> Go Browns!!!!



I live a little south of Canton in Dover.

Go Bucks!!!!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome!!  So how cold is it in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Jon (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## firescapes (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey Dee! Welcome to you..look forward to hearing from you...Paul


----------



## Paintedcalli (Dec 7, 2006)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Welcome!!  So how cold is it in your neck of the woods?



Its a whole 22 degrees here!  We are not getting the snow like Cleveland is though!  Thank Goodness!!!!!   But it's cold enough to make your teeth chatter!!!!


----------



## firescapes (Dec 8, 2006)

*Cold!!!*

Hey guys got you beat it was 3 dgrees here yesterday...the old ford didn't feel like waking up today...but finally it did...they tell me though it will be up to 38 degrees by Monday...looking forward to that..take care and keep WARM!!!  Paul


----------



## Paintedcalli (Dec 8, 2006)

firescapes said:


> Hey guys got you beat it was 3 dgrees here yesterday...the old ford didn't feel like waking up today...but finally it did...they tell me though it will be up to 38 degrees by Monday...looking forward to that..take care and keep WARM!!!  Paul





I hear that this weekend it is actually going to be back in the 40's!!!  My mom lives in Texas and where she is at it's in the 80's!!!  I think I want to move!!!!!

Dee
www.myspace.com/kieffdana


----------



## firescapes (Dec 8, 2006)

If you do move send some of that sunshine this way...YEAH!!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi firescapes!  how is your back feeliing?  I told you chopping wood is overrated!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome about.  Nice to see some else from the lovely state of O-HI-O.  Although I'm all the way over on the other side of the state near Dayton.  I would say, 'go Bengals' but I'm not a big football fan.


----------

